# ProjectSAM Christmas Sale: 30% Off Everything!



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 23, 2021)

Dear all,

Another year flew by and... has it been one! In these extraordinary times we have not only recorded a lot of new material, but we are also happy to have presented you the free _True Strike_ and _Symphobia_ updates. The appreciation we are getting in return feels incredible and is what drives us.

Especially a big thank you to you all on these forums for all the support and feedback. We value it a lot and we're hoping to continue our talks here in 2022.

To celebrate all the above we're having a *storewide sale*: Starting right now you can get a festive 30% discount on all our individual libraries and packs!

Make sure to use the coupon code:

*XMAS2021*

Keep doing what you love and we’ll see you in the new year with more exciting things!

Happy holidays,

The ProjectSAM team

Maarten, Vincent, Marco, Colin & Wytse


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 23, 2021)

You guys are the best! Merry christmas to all of you and your families. Time to get Adaptive Runs now I guess


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

The packs are very tempting!


----------



## Jose7822 (Dec 23, 2021)

Thank you so much for being such a consumer friendly company. Hopefully next year is an even better one for you guys. We really appreciate you!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 23, 2021)

Well, that's nice. 

Merry Christmas to us all from ProjectSAM!


----------



## NicolasG (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas! Purchased the Swing bundle, sounds so lovely and will be a great flavor in my collection.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 23, 2021)

I already have all the Symphobias but am seriously tempted to buy OE 1 & 2 just for the multis.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 23, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> we have not only recorded a lot of new material


Looking forward to hearing more about that!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 23, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Looking forward to hearing more about that!


Right?! They mentioned that they were working on something in the Symphobia update video, and my ears instantly perked!


----------



## Marsen (Dec 23, 2021)

Yes, our dutch developers are so responsive and reliable these days and years.
It's a blast.
Happy Christmas @ ProjectSAM!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 23, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Yes, our dutch developers are so responsive and reliable these days and years.
> It's a blast.
> Happy Christmas @ ProjectSAM!


They truly are some of the best devs in the biz.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 24, 2021)

One of the best in the business.

Great libraries, totally free updates on stuff that's really old, hassle free resale, great customer support.

The other big players (VSL, OT, Spitfire) could learn a lot from you guys. Keep up the good work!


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 24, 2021)

The family is growing...wow, adaptive runs is incredible, way beyond of what I imagined after the official presentation video.


----------



## I like music (Dec 24, 2021)

Do we know how long the sale will last? Hoping it lasts until the last day of the year at least, as payday is around the corner. Have had my eye on True Strike for many years...


----------



## Marsen (Dec 24, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> The family is growing...wow, adaptive runs is incredible, way beyond of what I imagined after the official presentation video.


There is a big gap between Symphobia & Symphobia Lumina!
You do realize that? 😉


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 24, 2021)

Marsen said:


> There is a big gap between Symphobia & Symphobia Lumina!
> You do realize that? 😉


Yes I know.....sooner or later I need to get Symphobia 2 too. At latest when the update for Symphobia 2 comes out...just love that Project Sam sound, so particular


----------



## I like music (Dec 24, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I was just gonna ask about that, it doesn’t say on the website either


I emailed them. I don't expect them to respond for a good few days. I just hope that while I'm waiting, the sale doesn't end (e.g. it isn't literally a Christmas day sale)


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 24, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> The family is growing...wow, adaptive runs is incredible, way beyond of what I imagined after the official presentation video.


Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Dec 25, 2021)

Man I have been very interested by symphobia 1 now since the update! I have nucleus and those cover alot of the same territory but symphobia has a different tone, more classical(?) that is really appealing! Might work great together with Nucleus for epic/trailer and symphobia for cinematic stuff? Anyone wanna give their thoughts?

Also a true strike seems super good! Can it do “epic” feeling?


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 25, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Which one is your favorite?


That's a tough question, really. I love OE1&2 for quick sketching. And the Sordino Strings and the Small Violin & Viola patch in OE2 are simply wonderful. Symphobia 1 is my GoTo tool when going into detail. Pandora is Pandora: time synched orchestral effects, really handy in many different styles. And as I had some Fantasy projects lately Lumina really was useful to get into the right mood sound wise (Shimmering and Majestic 😍). OK, you asked for my favourite amongst the Project Sam libraries, here it is: YES


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 25, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Man I have been very interested by symphobia 1 now since the update! I have nucleus and those cover alot of the same territory but symphobia has a different tone, more classical(?) that is really appealing! Might work great together with Nucleus for epic/trailer and symphobia for cinematic stuff? Anyone wanna give their thoughts?
> 
> Also a true strike seems super good! Can it do “epic” feeling?


I don't have Nucleus but Jaeger and it blends quite good with Symphobia IMHO


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 25, 2021)

I like music said:


> Do we know how long the sale will last? Hoping it lasts until the last day of the year at least, as payday is around the corner. Have had my eye on True Strike for many years...


Our current Christmas Sale runs until Thursday, January 6, 16:00 GMT.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 25, 2021)

I don’t own any Project Sam products.....I’m considering Symphobia 1 with the new update, combined with True Strike 1....There are newer libraries out there at sale prices that are competitive....Have S1 and TS1 stood the test of time, or are they getting too dated ? I’m liking the fact that these libraries are still Kontakt libraries, and don’t require iLok, and sound pretty good in general...Any advise kindly accepted...


----------



## I like music (Dec 25, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Our current Christmas Sale runs until Thursday, January 6, 16:00 GMT.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Beautiful, thank you so much!


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 25, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> I don’t own any Project Sam products.....I’m considering Symphobia 1 with the new update, combined with True Strike 1....There are newer libraries out there at sale prices that are competitive....Have S1 and TS1 stood the test of time, or are they getting too dated ? I’m liking the fact that these libraries are still Kontakt libraries, and don’t require iLok, and sound pretty good in general...Any advise kindly accepted...


Here's my opinion, at least on S1 & S2, as I don't have any of the True Strikes. S4 is too new to be talked about in this context.

They both have and have not stood the test of time.

By that I mean - while the tone is still amazing and I still use both S1 & S2 (the former quite a bit more than the latter), there are some limitations that probably will raise eyebrows if you compare them to more modern ensemble libraries, especially in the mic options (most of the time you only have close and stage) and dynamic ranges available for the longs (shorts are okay with this, but not top of the line), plus it doesn't have the best amount of round-robins so you have to be a bit careful to vary up velocity and be mindful of timings on the shorts. I was also hesitant sometimes to use some of the high string patches because they could be quite piercing on close mics (turns out they were pre-EQ'd in the 1.6 engine, so that's critical to turn off if you're using the raw close stuff). And keep in mind that legato is only featured in Symphobia 2 and doesn't exist in 1, and with the S2 legato patches a lot of it is pre-orchestrated or in octaves. Some content is also pre-baked together in already existing orchestrations, ready to go but not changeable.

However, the types of sounds you get access to are varied and plentiful (it actually has a rather large number of articulations) and for the vast majority of them they are still high quality in my opinion (I'm still amazed that from time to time I'm seeing new libraries come out that have more weak-feeling string shorts articulations compared to S1), not to mention thanks to the redesign one of my hesitations of recommending the earlier Symphobias to newcomers (the workflow and how patches were laid out) is now gone as they've really outdone themselves in terms of how you can browse through the content, how patches are constructed, the features you have in the engine and how you can set up various multis/use layering in the engine itself, and I swear it sounds slightly better due to back-end changes. It's far from just a "paint-job" - this is a legitimate refresh. This means the library can be insanely playable, you just have to be a bit careful sometimes.

The early Symphobias are from a time where it was a necessity to prioritize simplicity due to limitations, but that also means that they can get the job done quickly. I'd suggest you research the library thoroughly before pulling the plug. I bought it before the redesign, but not too long ago - I was well aware of its shortcomings before purchasing. The "Symphobia Sound" is just timeless (especially the shorts) and instantly evokes specific soundtracks IMO, and I wanted access to that. YMMV, of course.

What I'd suggest is looking at Guy Rowland's videos on the libraries to give you a better understanding of what's in them. They were done on the 1.x platform, so the workflow will be different, but you'll hear what's in there in terms of samples, and where their strengths and weaknesses lie.

edit: Forgot to mention one thing. Treat S2 as a sort of very large "expansion" of S1, as it complements it, it doesn't replace it. It gives you legato options and some content not featured in S1 (FX, textures, alternative versions of patches from S1), but I also don't think I would get much use out of it on its own.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Marko,
Thanks so much for your complete opinion...Your points are well taken and appreciated....


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 25, 2021)

I would love project sam to do a brand new fully multisampled orchestral library (ie rather than the more ensemble based approach in symphobia).


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 26, 2021)

Marko Cifer said:


> Here's my opinion, at least on S1 & S2, as I don't have any of the True Strikes. S4 is too new to be talked about in this context.
> 
> They both have and have not stood the test of time.
> 
> ...


Hey @Marko Cifer

Thank you for your elaborate posts here as well as in our Symphobia 1 version 2.0 thread where you did a full review of the update. Very valuable information for new and existing users of our libraries!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 26, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> I don’t own any Project Sam products.....I’m considering Symphobia 1 with the new update, combined with True Strike 1....There are newer libraries out there at sale prices that are competitive....Have S1 and TS1 stood the test of time, or are they getting too dated ? I’m liking the fact that these libraries are still Kontakt libraries, and don’t require iLok, and sound pretty good in general...Any advise kindly accepted...


In short, yes, both S1 and TS1 have easily stood the test of time. 

There are a couple of limitations of S1 that have already been mentioned (limited round robins, and no legato), but I personally would much rather take tone, innovation, creativity, and inspiration over legato any day, and Symphobia heavily excels in those departments. 

The new GUI is also incredibly impressive and offers features that I wish other developers would implement. 

A definite homerun for ProjectSAM!


----------



## I like music (Dec 26, 2021)

Just downloaded True Strike. 
My only purchase this winter. 
I am beyond excited!
For under 100, this might become my best purchase of the year.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 31, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hey @Marko Cifer
> 
> Thank you for your elaborate posts here as well as in our Symphobia 1 version 2.0 thread where you did a full review of the update. Very valuable information for new and existing users of our libraries!



Just picked up adaptive sync + Pandora pack.

Can i just check what the "re-used sample" section in blue is all about in adaptive runs?

The help section just lists them as "re-used samples" and they sound the same so i was just wondering what the purpose of the blue sections are.


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 31, 2021)

I always see people discuss Symphobia 1, Pandora, True Strike, etc but why does Lumina rarely get any love ?


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 31, 2021)

Digivolt said:


> I always see people discuss Symphobia 1, Pandora, True Strike, etc but why does Lumina rarely get any love ?


I think it's the (arguably/perceived) more limited applicability and narrower flexibility with a less bombastic tone (it's a very textural library), and its "Stories" workflow wasn't for everyone. It's the "fantasy-focused" library (has choirs, harps and such - a lot of the pre-orchestrations include such elements) that can supposedly also do some mystery/sci-fi. It does have plenty of patches which you can use elsewhere, but (and this is just my theory), its marketing sort of type-cast it more than it should've been.

Isn't a bad library at all from what I can tell (it's the only Symphobia I don't have, at least yet - would be interesting to have for the Symphobia-style smaller section ensembles alone, at least for me), but when I was still researching the Symphobias before my purchases, I saw older comments here and there on how the people who had it back then just didn't get to use it that often as they didn't need those types of patches often, or sort of forgot about it. It still has its use-cases (quick-and-easy fantasy-style scoring seems the most obvious one) and a userbase that still use it and love it for what it's designed to do well.

(Also keep in mind the prices back then were much higher, so a library which you suspected you only needed sometimes was a tougher pill to swallow, plus by then you also had much fiercer competition than in the S1&S2 days - then again, this is what I got when I was looking at posts from back then - someone who actually worked during that time would be able to give you a more genuine outlook)


----------



## Dex (Dec 31, 2021)

I like music said:


> Just downloaded True Strike.
> My only purchase this winter.
> I am beyond excited!
> For under 100, this might become my best purchase of the year.


Where are you seeing true strike for under 100?


----------



## kevinh (Dec 31, 2021)

Dex said:


> Where are you seeing true strike for under 100?


Don’t know where he saw it but here is one place I did….$97.30









Music Software | Gear4music


Music Software | Gear4music




www.timespace.com


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 31, 2021)

kevinh said:


> Don’t know where he saw it but here is one place I did….$97.30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Best Service, you can apply their HNY2022 still valid until tomorrow I think, bringing the price to 74!


----------



## I like music (Dec 31, 2021)

Dex said:


> Where are you seeing true strike for under 100?


I'm really sorry, I thought I had specified the currency (GBP) ... so around 117 USD. That said, Braveheart just found what looks like a ridiculous price!!!


----------



## I like music (Dec 31, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> On Best Service, you can apply their HNY2022 still valid until tomorrow I think, bringing the price to 74!


That is utterly ridiculous pricing!!! I thought I'd got a good deal for around 100 gbp. On Bestservice, it is stupidly cheap. Wow...


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 31, 2021)

I like music said:


> That is utterly ridiculous pricing!!! I thought I'd got a good deal for around 100 gbp. On Bestservice, it is stupidly cheap. Wow...


And you also get the choice from a list of freebies to choose on top of this.


----------



## I like music (Dec 31, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> And you also get the choice from a list of freebies to choose on top of this.


Can't believe I didn't see this deal. Such good percussion, and for this price, it should be an absolute no-brainer...

Anyhow, don't mind paying a bit more because by the sounds of it, they're a very good dev


----------



## kevinh (Dec 31, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> On Best Service, you can apply their HNY2022 still valid until tomorrow I think, bringing the price to 74!


That’s a better deal than I posted but I don’t appreciate being shown up hah…..hehe


----------



## Digivolt (Dec 31, 2021)

I like music said:


> That is utterly ridiculous pricing!!! I thought I'd got a good deal for around 100 gbp. On Bestservice, it is stupidly cheap. Wow...


Best service will charge VAT though so it's roughly the same


----------



## Dex (Dec 31, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> On Best Service, you can apply their HNY2022 still valid until tomorrow I think, bringing the price to 74!


Thanks! Just picked up True Strike 1 and the Elysion upgrade for like $115.


----------



## I like music (Jan 1, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Best service will charge VAT though so it's roughly the same


Ahhh, fair enough then!


----------



## wahey73 (May 4, 2022)

Marsen said:


> There is a big gap between Symphobia & Symphobia Lumina!
> You do realize that? 😉


The gap is finally closed 😍


----------

